# short clip from saturdays gig



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Had a great time and met some great people including the guys from 76 South and Erika and Sara at the Cactus, Cattle and Cowboys Festival in Rodney. Unfortunately this is the only clip we have from the show. Just click on the pic and it will bring you to the link and scroll down for the video.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool clip - sounds great.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Doncha just love outdoor summer gigs? I haven't done that in a long long time. The band is sounding good even through the basic live recording quality.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, bluzfish...the outside gigs are great but I have to remember to wear sunblock for those afternoon slots!!! I looked like a freaking tomato afterwards! I found the sound wasn't too bad considering it was recording was through my camera mic.


----------

